# Puppy eye tear stains?



## joshdo7 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello!
how do you guys deal with the tear stains..? My previous dog was white too, but he didn't tear until like 6 yrs old. I searched and learned that poodles tear earlier. Some sites recommended taking Angel's Eye..but I really don't want to put anything in his internal systems 

Thank you!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I feed a hight quality food, and I clean her face 2-3 times a day with the pads from Petsmart along with Vetrycin eye wash. I also have her face shaved every two weeks. I am hoping when she is spayed that flushing her tear ducts will help.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Eye Envy original formula worked really well for Tangee - I liked it because it is topical, not something that they ingest.
I said "worked for" because she does not need it any more - her staining shut off like somebody had flipped a switch when she had most of her teeth removed last winter, so you may want to have him checked for dental problems as well!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you have problems with tear staining, I would first get his eyes checked by your vet, just in case there is a problem with an ingrowing eyelash, blocked tear duct or other physical problem. I had a lot of success clearing Sophy's stains when she was a pup using a home-made borax eyewash (many recipes on the internet) - others have recommended different eyewipes and solutions, or a touch of vaseline below the eye after cleaning and drying it. The main thing is to keep the area as clean and dry as possible - much easier on a poodle if it is kept shaved. Pups often produce a lot of tears when they are teething, and the stains go away when they have finished - Sophy only has a problem in very bright or dusty conditions now that she is an adult.


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the response!
I have bought Burt's Bees for Eye Stains, and it seems like it's working well. The description on the bottle says "since it's meant to remove the stain-causing particles, and not stain itself, please allow 15~30 days for results". I don't know what stain-causing particles are, but it seems to work..haha plus they use organic ingredients, so i know it won't damage his face..


----------

